
Meet the Spreadsheet That Can Solve NYC Transit (and the Man Who Made It) - AndrewDucker
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8x53xb/meet-the-spreadsheet-that-can-solve-nyc-transit-and-the-man-who-made-it
======
osullivj
Great point right at the end from the original author of the sheet: if I made
it into a web app, I wouldn't be able to change the model so quickly...

